# Zucchini in Olive Oil



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

:bounce:Zucchini in Olive Oil:bounce:

2 medium zucchini
1 medium tomato, peeled and diced
1 small yellow potato, diced
1 small carrot, diced
1 large onion, sliced
2 garlic cloves, sliced
1/3 cup water
50 ml olive oil, half for cooking, the other half for after
2 tbsp lemon juice
1 tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt

Garnish:
1/4 cup fresh dill and/or parsley, chopped

Sauté the onion with olive oil and salt for 5 minutes. Add the garlic, carrot and potato, and cook for about 5 minutes on low heat.
Cut off both ends of the zucchinis, peel them and cut into small pieces.
Add them in them pot, add tomato, sugar, lemon juice and water (actually there is no need for water if tomato is juicy). Cover the lid and cook for about 15 minutes.

Place on a service plate. Pour the rest of olive oil on top and sprinkle chopped dill and/or parsley. Serve when cold.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never peeled courgettes, don't they just disintegrate into mush?


----------



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

It is also OK.
But if you peel them you should cook them for a shorter time.


----------

